# Halloween Costumes?????



## MakeupByMe (Sep 5, 2008)

*ok Is anyone dressing up this year for halloween?* I havent dressed up sine i was like 11 or so But I want to dress up this yr I want to just have fun Im thinking "sexy pirate" I seen a really cute corseted red n black costume N I really want it lol!!!even though my fat a$$ wont be able to pull it off probaly lol *anyways whats everyone dressing up as?*

*Or whats everyone dressing there kids as?* Me? I have no clue what my kids are gona be My daughters first halloween she was Ragedy Anne &amp; last yr a Wind up doll ,My moms makes costumes every yr n they always come out so cute ! now I gotta think of what to have her make them this yr!!!*any suggestions??*


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I'm going with this...I know...angels are overdone:







but costumes always look way shorter and tighter on the models than they actually are..so I'm expecting it to be a bit longer.


----------



## Darla (Sep 5, 2008)

very cute Ashley!


----------



## Darla (Sep 5, 2008)

Some other suggestions


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 5, 2008)

IM THINKIN THIS BUT I KINDA REALLY WANT THISLOL.............


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the second one much more!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 5, 2008)

HA I know me too i soo want to be that lol11btw ilove that angel costume so cute


----------



## KatJ (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm going to do anything for myself this year. As for my daughter, I'm thinking maybe a flapper??? Last year she was a rockstar complete with mohawk and heavy eye makeup. I don't think I can top it.


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think I am going to do the whole Britney Spears thing. Short jean skirt. Ugg boots. And the I have the golden ticket t-shirt pointing to my pregnant belly. Fake cig, smeared eyeliner.

Any other ideas for a pregnant girl on halloween. I dress up every year, and no I don't want to be Juno, I asked my husband if he would wear the track shorts and he looked at me like I was crazy!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 5, 2008)

i went out last year as a cat..






which was basically ears, black top, shorts, sparkly tights, pumps and a tail. and i drew on whiskers and a nose. all home made apart from the tail and ears.

but my friend next to me was a "scary man", probably the cheapest costume ever. most of my friends went out like him. it's basically whatever outfit you want, with a black bin liner over the top with holes for arms and your head, with white makeup and black eyes and crazy hair. it's pretty effectively scary. but not very sexy.

i don't know what i'll do this year!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2008)

I really want this. My son is a huge spongebob fan lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like that costume Ashley!

I have no idea what I want to do this year..I usually have some idea by now but this year I just dont know..I was kind of leaning towards this.






This is what I was last year.


----------



## Karren (Sep 5, 2008)

There's some neat costume stores around here and I really need a new costume.. My she devil is getting old.. Now if I only had somewhere to wear it!! Lol


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 5, 2008)

Makeupbymonet-I love the second pirate costume! Pirates are awesome.

Adrienne- That sponge-bob costume is SO cool!!





I'm not dressing up this year. Halloween means one thing for me and that's Most Haunted Live! So I'll be watching that like the little ghost hunter I am



Ha!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't dressed up in years, but this year I'm going as the White Witch from Narnia or Azkadellia from the miniseries Tin Man. I really want to be a villain.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 5, 2008)

Man I haven't put on a costume in years!! But I keep telling myself one year I'm going to wear this






or this


----------



## lolaB (Sep 5, 2008)

Rainbow brite! Love it!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 5, 2008)

Halloween is my FAVORITE holiday I deck the house out and everything....Im not sure what to do this year...I think my 6 yr old wants to be the joker so I may have my daighter be cat woman and my husband and I something fun!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't dressed up since I was about 11 also. I am really trying to hit up a halloween party this year and dress. But I don't have a clue as to what I want to be.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG...rainbow brite! LOL! I love it!

I haven't dressed up since I was maybe 10. All the adult outfits always seem so revealing...if I did dress up, I'd probably make my own.


----------



## Karren (Sep 5, 2008)

We doing a Halloween Costume D2B again this year, Shaundra?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 5, 2008)

OK i THINK my daughter is going to be lil bo peep soooo cute but im not sure on my son yet maybe a cute lil animal or something


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been a renaissance queen, french maid, witch...

Pirate







Harry Potter character






These outfits keep getting skimpier...haha. Haven't decided on this yr yet.

But I always liked darker colors...I was digging the kitty costume, or something patriotic like a sailor or cop. heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm going with this...I know...angels are overdone:http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...18_9772424.jpg

but costumes always look way shorter and tighter on the models than they actually are..so I'm expecting it to be a bit longer.

Angels in that costmume is never overdone...That is sexy!

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Man I haven't put on a costume in years!! But I keep telling myself one year I'm going to wear thishttp://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...2014_588008681

or this

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...2014_663880448

Rainbow brite!! How cool!

I was thinking a sailor...then I came across Minnie mouse. which I think is so cute and my niece will appreciate it ...lol


----------



## colormeup (Sep 6, 2008)

I've only dressed up once for halloween. I'd spent some time thinking of what could actually be a bit creepy and here is what I came up with. Dress up as the grim reaper and rent one of those smoke makers.

I dunno, I think the grim reaper ,smoke and some barely audible foreboding noises could be creepy for door knockers.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2008)

how cute! those costumes are awesome. I really like the sailor one!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 6, 2008)

Halloween is my favorite holiday.. I can't get into store bought costumes... maybe because I just like the idea of making something.

I'm thinking this year I am going to be a season- I thought Winter... but that's a lot of white and I don't know if I am feeling that... Plus last year, we did a family theme- Maverick was an alligator and we were zoo keepers.

It might be cute to do a garden theme, be a flower, and have Mav be a bee or a worm.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2008)

Jen that's such a cute idea! I really like that.

I hate how so many of the costumes you can buy online or instores look so trashy and tarty. Even expensive hire costumes are made of cheap trashy material. I prefer to make a costume out of items that can be worn again, apart form a few of the accessories (pirate hat, eyepatch or watever



)


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 6, 2008)

We dress up all the time for work. Last year is the only year I haven't dressed up, in the 7 years I've been working at the casino.

Most times I've gone with the goth vampire look with the fake latex outfit, white contacts, horns on my forehead, etc. Year before last I actually went as the Queen of Hearts. Yanno, being a Blackjack Dealer and all.

I don't know if I will this year, because we'll be working at the Hard Rock in Florida and I don't know what the rules are there.


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 7, 2008)

Last year I dressed like a geisha but not with the traditional bun type hair do, the wig that came with the outfit was the short black bob type.

I just bought my son his costume today..he will be this blue monster.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 7, 2008)

Shaundra, I think you'd be great as Rainbow Brite! Don't worry, the costume is no where near as short as it looks on the model.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 20, 2008)

I need some ideas! I never buy costumes, I just want something creative to be. But also I'd like to know what you guys have been or will be!

I was a "Chola" last year, but as you can imagine, it might look real with me cause I could pass as one, and I didn't want to go into stores looking like that. But people that know me liked it. Cause I'm usually preppy/laid back.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 20, 2008)

Last year I was an Egyptian. I'll probably go as a mime this year. I've got a black and white striped shirt, black pants, etc.... it's an easy but cute idea.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 20, 2008)

That IS cute! I really wanna wear crazy makeup too, bright colors, stuff all over my face, cause it's the only time of the year to get away with it too!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 20, 2008)

Im gonna be minnie mouse...why? I don't know...lol....I just like the costume I saw.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That IS cute! I really wanna wear crazy makeup too, bright colors, stuff all over my face, cause it's the only time of the year to get away with it too! Thank ya'



Oh and also a clown wears a lot of makeup...hehe!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 20, 2008)

I was a devil last year, but only wore the horns and bowtie - ha.

I dunno if I'mma do anything this year. I'd love too but I'm strap for cash, I might just wear the same thing again lol.


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Sep 20, 2008)

Last year me and my friends went on a club crawl and I was the Queen of Hearts...

this one..









and this year we`re doing the same thing again, and I`m going as this!

i`m soooo excited!









eee i love halloween!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 20, 2008)

Dang!

I put more into dressing up as an adult than I did as a kid, lol!!

It's the BEST!!!

Plus my birthday is the 26th so my parties are always about dressing up and there are special parties in clubs and stuff happening- it ROCKS!

I've been a naughty nun, a gothic fairy, a can can girl, sexy with with the most FAB with hat that I tricked out with a red and black feather boa on the rim, a belly dancer, (strange because now I really DO belly dance, lol!) - love the slutty type stuff! 

Uummm, this year I'm thinking the Madonna Like a Virgin look (Appearance of monthly visitor is the deciding factor. All that white. Yeesh!) or Wicked Witch of the West, like the old mom on Three and a Half Men wore.

We shall see!!!


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rainbow brite! Love it! I seen that costume and the first thing I thought was AWESOME RAINBOW MAKEUP! hehe.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 20, 2008)

I was Madonna last Halloween (Like a Virgin era) I won 2nd place in the costume contest at the party I was at.

I'm excited that Halloween is on a Friday this year. I hope someone I know is having a party.

I was toying with the Britney idea too, but I don't know. I'm not creative.

The sailor costumes are cute. I was a sailor girl like 5 years ago, but the costume wasn't nearly as cute as the ones above.

OOh Sailor Moon would be cute. Anyone ever seen a Sailor Moon costume anywhere?


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was Madonna last Halloween (Like a Virgin era) I won 2nd place in the costume contest at the party I was at.I'm excited that Halloween is on a Friday this year. I hope someone I know is having a party.

I was toying with the Britney idea too, but I don't know. I'm not creative.

The sailor costumes are cute. I was a sailor girl like 5 years ago, but the costume wasn't nearly as cute as the ones above.

OOh Sailor Moon would be cute. Anyone ever seen a Sailor Moon costume anywhere?

Yes there's a lot online




sailor moon costume - Google Product Search


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 21, 2008)

gosh, i don't know. if there is a party or something going on, i might dress up. i've always wanted to do the whole sailor or cop thang..costumes i've seen are a lil expensive tho, i'll have to do sum research an see if i can't come up with somethin cheap! i was thinking those of you that wanted to do britney spears, you could do a lot with that. like, wear a big rubber snake like she had in one of her videos or you could simply get like a bald-skin cap or something (if they make those?) and grab a bat! lol

i actually might do that cause one of my friends has a HUGE live snake and if i could stand to hold it round my neck that'd be cool for pics an stuff! but it terrified me last time i held it!


----------



## nanzmck (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you ever seen the movie Mean Girls? They explained Halloween as girls wearing as little as possible and then wearing some sort of animal ears lol.

We have a theme party every year, and this year it's "The Palace at Versailles" My bf's sister has this amazing wig with a ship in it! I'll post pics maybe if there is a halloween thread.


----------



## shelley s. (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont know if this thread is in the right area but...

What is everyone being for Halloween this year? Any creative fun ideas brewing?!

I am leaning towards like a belly dancer or something, but not quite sure yet....or maybe like a peacock


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm going to be a Vegas go-go dancer/pussycat doll kinda thing. I'm buying different things for my outfit instead of just buying a costume from a store.


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm putting my guy costume and handing out candy... Again...... Sigh.... Lol


----------



## Darla (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm putting my guy costume and handing out candy... Again...... Sigh.... Lol you mean your wife doesn't give you a Kitchen Pass for the day?


----------



## Andi (Sep 23, 2008)

We donÂ´t really celebrate Halloween here, but some clubs have Halloween parties..although I doubt that everybody dresses up. A friend of mineÂ´s b-day is on Halloween, and her boyfriendÂ´s b-day is the day before that, so theyÂ´re renting a bar for that night to celebrate.

I have been trying to talk her into giving the party a motto at least (as in dress in a specific color or something) because I donÂ´t think think sheÂ´ll do a Halloween party since a lot of people here donÂ´t like to dress up

Either way IÂ´m gonna crash the party in my Naughty Nurse costume I think, and since Shawn is also gonna be there around that time he can be my patient.

...yeah..just found out my friendÂ´s friends are lame and nobody wants to dress up.

hereÂ´s the exact pic of my outfit. And yes, itÂ´s that skimpy in real life! Â´m wearing hotpants under it and Shawn will be on ass watch all night lol


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you mean your wife doesn't give you a Kitchen Pass for the day? Yeah right.... I get to wear a pair of cute blinking antennas!!


----------



## shelley s. (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok so I am really liking this costume! Although it is a bit on the racy side haha

I am going to try it on today after work to see if I like it or not


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 24, 2008)

I LOVE these Pirate costumes - I will end up choosing one of these! I think it'll be the Ivory colored one!



I love the pink one - but it's too expensive to spend on a costume! (like $100) Lol.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE these Pirate costumes - I will end up choosing one of these! I think it'll be the Ivory colored one!



I love the pink one - but it's too expensive to spend on a costume! (like $100) Lol.
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...INMISTRESS.jpg

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...iouspirate.jpg

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...PINKPIRATE.jpg

I'd go for the ivory one too! these are great, where did you find them?


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 24, 2008)

Shelley S that costume is hot and pretty. Go for it!


----------



## shelley s. (Sep 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shelley S that costume is hot and pretty. Go for it! I know I love it! I went and tried it on yesterday though and unfortunately it is not the most flattering costume :-/

Maybe if I could squeeze in quite a few crunches before Halloween I might cave and go buy it haha


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sassy - I think most of them are on this site

3WISHES.COM - Buy Sexy Pirate Costumes, Sexy Costumes, Adult Halloween Costumes, Womens Playboy Pirate Wench Costume


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shelley s.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know if this thread is in the right area but...
What is everyone being for Halloween this year? Any creative fun ideas brewing?!

I am leaning towards like a belly dancer or something, but not quite sure yet....or maybe like a peacock 

Of course this is the right place Thats what i made this thread for This halloween lol Its just ppl started posting from previous yrs lol!!!!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm looking for something I can pull off that's sexy and not too trashy. I was a cat last year and it was a big hit. I need to top it. Any ideas?


----------



## FemmeBoy (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW Jenny you really look like a woman!


----------



## shelley s. (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok so I settled on this option for Halloween!!!






And it fits really well, form fitting (but in the good way) but it is so weird the cups on the top are like shapped weird! I mean Im pretty big on top and I dont even fill it out! Like the seams are weird so there is like this pointy gappy area? haha I dont know how Im going to fix that yet, but otherwise Im very happy


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 9, 2008)

Shelley: That's a really cute outfit. It's sexy but not too over the top and raunchy.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 12, 2008)

I finally decided to go with this costume, I'm going to get a boot mug for it like in Beer Fest. haha


----------



## kbella (Oct 20, 2008)

I wasn't gonna dress up this year, but since we're going to have a small party at work, i thought of being Mia Wallace

from pulp Fiction..my favorite movie ever..'ll be fun!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 21, 2008)

OOOhhh lotsa cool costumes...I cant make up my mind...


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Kbella: That is such a great idea!


----------



## kbella (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kbella: That is such a great idea! i think it'll be cool..thanks!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm going as Mulan or a fairy


----------



## shelley s. (Oct 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shelley: That's a really cute outfit. It's sexy but not too over the top and raunchy. Thanks!  Thats kinda what I was going after because I might be actually going out to bars/block parties etc etc

I was looking a things that were a bit more scandalous haha but this was going to be for a rather small party with close friends

but Im happy with my buy


----------



## Jadeanne (Oct 23, 2008)

2 years ago I handed out treats at home as a hippie chick.

For this year, I looked through my thrift store treasures and will probably be going to 2 parties in addition to handing out treats.

The first party is a mid morning church ladies crochet/craft group who are mostly senior citizens. My wife is the president and I regularly show up at lunch time. Two members dared me to dress as a Red Hat Society lady. I'm going to take up their challenge - got a red hat and boa from a dollar store to go with an old fashioned elegant purple dress and appropriate jewelry.

The early evening same day the church is having a neighborhood kids party and I will be helping. I kid the ones in charge that their policy for adult helpers having non-scary costumes is a mickey mouse rule. I will be assisting as Minnie Mouse. I have a long red polka dot dress, a white net petticoat that just barely peeks out from the hem of the dress, and of course, mouse ears.

On the evening of the 31st, I will be handing out treats at home as either a flapper in a beaded black and white dress, a princess in a floor length purple satin gown, or a cowgirl in a blue fringed dress with silver metallic lace trim.

I plan on taking my camera and hope to have pictures to post.


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 25, 2008)

i love angels


----------



## massivepwn (Oct 28, 2008)

These are all rather cute, but imo rather inappropriate also. Should not be worn in public. =/


----------

